# France for three months



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, that's done, booked chunnel with tesco vouchers, much easier now , all done on line, only took twenty minutes. So all being well we are off to France beginning of May for three months...
curlyboy


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

us too. taking in rally in Venice as well whoopee do


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi we are off on the 8th April to France for 18 months both packed in jobs a bit scary at the moment but looking forward to an adventure .


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Jammy sods! Have a good time and travel safe!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We are off last week in April for 6 weeks. Paris for a week. La Rochelle, Ile de Re, la Romieu in the Gers and then who knows.
Can't wait.
It is still so exciting - will I ever grow up?

Bob


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

21st April for us 3 months nothing planned except ferry booked!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Wow - with so many of you over there for so long they'd better take on some more MHF Admin staff to process the hundreds of campsite and aire reviews that'll be pouring in. :wink:


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We're going 10th May for 6 weeks or maybe more,I'm handing in my notice 2 weeks before we go and worry about a new job ( horrible word) when we come back....I fancy something nice and easy like B & Q or Asdas....sooooo sick of sorting out other people's problems everyday.


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

We're off on 19th April for a month. No real plan apart from heading south down one side and back up the other, avoiding Paris.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We are off for 6 weeks in June then off again August for a couple of months.
It`s great when you don`t have to work     

Les


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from the excellent 'air' beside Carteret Port where you can do a day trip to Jersey leaving the van safe. 
If you are around in early September there is always....................

http://www.lessay.fr/foire-sainte-croix/lessay-manche.htm

It's like a vast County Show and you can get campers parked within easy walking distance.

Ray.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

nigee said:


> Hi we are off on the 8th April to France for 18 months both packed in jobs a bit scary at the moment but looking forward to an adventure .


We too are going on the 8th April, 10.20 am. train. May see you on route.

Ron


----------



## RVCampingEurope (Jan 24, 2013)

Wish we were going again. We loved our travels in Europe!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

RVCampingEurope said:


> Wish we were going again. We loved our travels in Europe!


You can park your RV at our place.

Ray.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*3 weeks!!*

My wife retires this week and for the first time we are going to France for 3 weeks in June as opposed to our normal 2 weeks in September!Was looking forward to it until I read this post!!6weeks,18 months I'm now jealous.Last year we met so many people on Aires that were over in France for long periods!Are well perhaps next year!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 3 weeks!!*



robrace said:


> My wife retires this week and for the first time we are going to France for 3 weeks in June as opposed to our normal 2 weeks in September!Was looking forward to it until I read this post!!6weeks,18 months I'm now jealous.Last year we met so many people on Aires that were over in France for long periods!Are well perhaps next year!!


Don`t worry,your time will come     
We work on the assumption that we may not be fit enough next year.
Is there anything holding you back from staying longer this year.

Les


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*3 weeks*

Yes still having to work part time to top up the pension!Still will try and enjoy our 3 weeks!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A week on Sunday for us for 3 weeks.. Not sure where we will go, we fancied Brittany as we havn't been there but suspect we will go much further south. It will depend upon the 10 day weather forecast but I am sure we can find somewhere with temperatures in the mid teens.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

we are off at the begining of May for two months through the tunnel not sure where from there. Was thinking of Belguim ,lux and maybe down to Italy then back up through France.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Waiting for renewal of C1 license (took 17 days last time) and a couple medical issues with family and aiming to leave end April May hopefully for couple of months. No set date as yet but have a flexible ferry crossing that will change day before if necessary. Cant wait now
Chris


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

We are off the begining of May through the chunnel, 1st stay on The Baie of the Somme services, then down to the South West of France.
2 weeks in a large house with children and grand children, then over to http://www.lebetulle.org/index.php/en/. which we will use as a base for competing in The Turin Triathlon in June. Call in at Zurich to see old friends on our way back for more swims,runs and biking. We have found this discount card very useful on our out of season travels
http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/. We love our freedom during retirement and live for today.
Safe journeys everyone.

Tel & Val X


----------

